# Torch roof



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is some pictures of 70 sq of torch.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

More pictures


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

What are those drains/over flow drains? NO clamping rings?


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

The drains are pvc with a foot of flexible pipe. Those are old stile drain not like the new comercial drains with rings .


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Ugh PVC drains. Must not get to cold there? Every PVC drain around here breaks. Never liked a drain with out a clamping ring. 

Good looking roof though.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

We don't get cold weather around here, most of the time is about 55s to 85s. The low that we can get is about 40s and the highest 102. There are many buildings with .pvc, galvanize, cast iron and copper drains with no rings, only new construction have drains with rings.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

More pictures when is finished


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

We fixed Some drains too in the next building.


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

Is that gaco you used around the drain?


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a couple of foam roofs to coat and elastomeric will not work so I am going to give gaco a try . It looks like you have lots of experience with flat roofs, what do you think about gaco?
www.hardtroofing.com
[email protected]


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardt Roofing said:


> Is that gaco you used around the drain?


It's 951 tropical with fiber in it. And I reinforced it with polyester fiber. But you can used any white alastic mastic .. epoc 264, henry mastic, tropical 950 and 951 and anvil roo-tec mastic. But when the damage is big area around it. I used emulsion, polyester and 10 year coat over.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardt Roofing said:


> I have a couple of foam roofs to coat and elastomeric will not work so I am going to give gaco a try . It looks like you have lots of experience with flat roofs, what do you think about gaco?
> www.hardtroofing.com
> [email protected]


I haven't used gaco is to spensive. It's siliconized product . There's is other products siliconized like henry 887 or anvil Roof tec siliconized . But if it's a old foam roof . I don't see why elastomeric won't work? Because you're coating over the existing coat. The key of applying any coating is to make sure the drains and roof is clean. No dirt , no open laps , no cracks , no debrit . The more common roofing coating failure is on drains or lower areas. I always used asphalt emulsion &polyester fiber on low areas or ponds that helps the coating to bond good and last longer. All depends on weather . I don't know if this coatings will work good on cold and snow areas. I know it works good in hot weather , where is no ice or snow.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Some pictures of mobile homes . That it has emulsion, polyester and coating. It's the same system for drains & comercial roofs.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Finished


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardt Roofing said:


> I have a couple of foam roofs to coat and elastomeric will not work so I am going to give gaco a try . It looks like you have lots of experience with flat roofs, what do you think about gaco?
> www.hardtroofing.com
> [email protected]




NATIONAL COATINGS CORPORATION​1201 Calle Suerte Camarillo, CA 93012
Phone: 800-423-9557 FAX: 800-294-3866 www.nationalcoatings.com​
*AcryShield® A501* is an acrylic elastomeric base coating for Sprayed Polyurethane Foam (SPF) Roofing Systems. *A501* has optimum adhesion to SPF.









AcryShield A501, A500, A510, A550 and A590. 
Quickset products A600 and A610.
For a list of all our products



That is the coating for foam roof.:thumbup: Looks that eslastomeric will work.


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the help. The pics and info were great. Roof was awesome when you got done with it. Really looks like a great product. I can't wait to check it out! Once again, thanks for all the info. David


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I think all SPF roofs around here are elastomeric coated. We use GAF Top Coat Haven't seen one stand up to much ponding water no matter what the brand.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

Hardt Roofing said:


> I have a couple of foam roofs to coat and elastomeric will not work so I am going to give gaco a try . It looks like you have lots of experience with flat roofs, what do you think about gaco?
> www.hardtroofing.com
> [email protected]


Absolutely no complaints on the product or tech support with Gaco. 
We did a large roof for Utility Co. (fake name) in July 2014 a 10 year Labor & Material warranty. We could not collect final payment until we delivered the warranty certificate. After countless emails and calls we finally got our inspection in September 2014. Still yet to receive the warranty certificate. 
Since we made sure to have our Utility Co. POC on site during the inspection. He approved our final payment.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

look like they should look. i do a lot of the same, torch, elastomeric over trailers. great products. try to tell people that torch is like welding, have to know how much to heat it. its kind of a art. but pictures show that youve done more than a few of them. hey, thats why we get the big bucks.


----------

